# Pancho Vladigerov



## TodorYankov

Pancho Vladigerov is the greatest Bulgarian composer, unfortunately he is not very popular outside Bulgaria. I want to share some of his works and I hope you enjoy them.

This is his third piano concerto. It has elements of Bulgarian folk music:






This is his symphonic poem named "Jewish poem". He wrote it based on a melody his grandfather used to play to him on a violin, whom was a jew.The piece was praised by Dmitri Shostakovich.






His rhapsody called "Bulgarian rhapsody - Vardar". It was originaly written for piano and violin.


----------



## Pugg

Any idea why he's not that famous?


----------



## TodorYankov

I'm guessing it is beacause of the isolation during the postwar period. He is known in countries of the former USSR, but not so well in Western Europe. Though he lived and worked for a long time in Germany, from the time he studied in Berlin until Hitler came to power.After that he came back to Bulgaria and taught composition at the National academy of music in Sofia, until his death in 1978. The academy today is named after him.


----------



## Pugg

TodorYankov said:


> I'm guessing it is beacause of the isolation during the postwar period. He is known in countries of the former USSR, but not so well in Western Europe. Though he lived and worked for a long time in Germany, from the time he studied in Berlin until Hitler came to power.After that he came back to Bulgaria and taught composition at the National academy of music in Sofia, until his death in 1978. The academy today is named after him.


Thanks you very much for this information.


----------



## science

Never mind! 

Just FYI, his 3rd piano concerto was completed in 1937.


----------

